# Avere da + verbo



## Calogero Dimino

ha da fare
ha da lavorare
ha da pagare

Mentre nel primo caso è legato all'espressione "è impegnato", negli altri casi l'uso di "ha da" seguito da un verbo all'infinito mi ricorda molto l'italiano regionale campano.

L'uso è corretto e tranquillamente accettato per un italiano più "standard"?


----------



## nikis

Per quanto mi riguarda non mi ricorda il campano.

Avere da = Dovere


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Neanche io penso che sia campano, anzi pensavo fosse toscano visto che da noi si usa.


----------



## Silvia10975

Per quel che riguarda la mia zona, vedo di uso comune l'espressione "ho da fare". Le altre le sostituisco sempre con il verbo dovere.


----------



## Zorinik

In generale sono espressioni conosciute in tutta Italia, in alcune regioni sono più comuni, in altre un po' meno; ricorda tanto l'"have to" inglese ^^


----------



## gabrigabri

Beh, non si può sempre sostituire a "dovere".

"Ho da mangiare" non significa "devo mangiare", no?


----------



## nikis

gabrigabri said:


> Beh, non si può sempre sostituire a "dovere".
> 
> "Ho da mangiare" non significa "devo mangiare", no?


 

Perchè "ho da mangiare" è italiano??

Forse mi sfugge il significato....


----------



## neutrino2

nikis said:


> Perchè "ho da mangiare" è italiano??



Certo che lo è!!!!! 

Ho da mangiare = ho qualcosa da mangiare, oppure devo mangiare, a seconda del contesto.

Esempi: 

I bambini africani non hanno da mangiare.
Stasera ho da mangiare tutta la carne che ho scongelato ieri, se no va a male.


----------



## nikis

neutrino2 said:


> Certo che lo è!!!!!
> 
> Ho da mangiare = ho qualcosa da mangiare, oppure devo mangiare, a seconda del contesto.
> 
> Esempi:
> 
> I bambini africani non hanno da mangiare.
> Stasera ho da mangiare tutta la carne che ho scongelato ieri, se no va a male.


 

Oh cavolo!! Non ci avevo pensato.....


----------



## Saoul

neutrino2 said:


> I bambini africani non hanno da mangiare.
> Stasera ho da mangiare tutta la carne che ho scongelato ieri, se no va a male.



Però qui i due "avere da" sono diversi.

Nel primo è un semplice "avere cibo", nel secondo è nel senso di "dovere".

Basta fare la prova e sostituire "avere da" con dovere per dimostrarlo.
La prima frase è da brividi. La seconda ha assolutamente lo stesso significato dopo la sostituzione.

A mio personalissimo avviso, se il primo utilizzo, che accorpo a quello di "avere da fare", è ovviamente grammaticalmente ineccepibile, storto un po' il naso sull'uso di "avere + da" nel senso di dovere. Mi suona, ma ripeto, è una mia personalissima opinione, dialettale e poco raffinato.
Sicuramente non mi verrebbe da scriverlo in testi ricercati.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te Saoul, è anche il mio di personalissimo avviso!


----------



## neutrino2

Saoul said:


> Però qui i due "avere da" sono diversi.



Certo!!!!! Infatti significano due cose diverse, stavo solo cercando di far vedere che "avere da" è italiano .


----------



## sabrinita85

Perché "questa sera ho da mangiare X" è dialettale e poco raffinato?
Insomma, nella frase "stasera questo ho da mangiare, e questo mangio" cosa c'è di dialettale?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Saoul said:


> ìMi suona, ma ripeto, è una mia personalissima opinione, dialettale e poco raffinato.
> Sicuramente non mi verrebbe da scriverlo in testi ricercati.


 
E di questo che ne dite: "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"?


----------



## nikis

fabiog_1981 said:


> E di questo che ne dite: "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"?


 

Mi sembra evidente che la costruzione sia "arcaica". Chi mai lo direbbe al giorno d'oggi?


----------



## sabrinita85

fabiog_1981 said:


> E di questo che ne dite: "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"?


Vabbè... non è che sia proprio italiano attuale, questo 

Edit: Ops nikis, non ti avevo visto!


----------



## nikis

sabrinita85 said:


> Perché "questa sera ho da mangiare X" è dialettale e poco raffinato?
> Insomma, nella frase "stasera questo ho da mangiare, e questo mangio" cosa c'è di dialettale?


 


Dialettale no, ma certamente poco raffinato.


----------



## Saoul

sabrinita85 said:


> Perché "questa sera ho da mangiare X" è dialettale e poco raffinato?
> Insomma, nella frase "stasera questo ho da mangiare, e questo mangio" cosa c'è di dialettale?




Perché io lo trovo inelegante e diciamo gergale sostituire il verbo "dovere" con "avere da".

"Stasera questo devo mangiare e questo mangio" è come secondo me in italiano andrebbe detto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> "Stasera questo devo mangiare e questo mangio" è come secondo me in italiano andrebbe detto.


Eh no 
La frase che ho scritto non vuol dire questo!
Vuol dire che "questo passa il convento, e di questo mi devo accontentare".
Non che devo necessariamente mangiarlo, ma se non voglio morire di fame...beh


----------



## Saoul

Questa sfumatura però la percepisci solo tu che hai in mente un contesto.

La frase

"Stasera questo ho da mangiare" non suggerisce niente di più e niente di meno di "Stasera questo devo mangiare".


----------



## sabrinita85

Mah, in realtà l'uso di "avere da mangiare" che si intende dalla frase che ho citato è quello del "i bambini del Biafra hanno poco da mangiare".
È in questa chiave che andrebbe visto l'uso che ho fatto della frase.


----------



## Saoul

> Mah, in realtà l'uso di "avere da mangiare" che si intende dalla frase che ho citato è quello del "i bambini del Biafra hanno poco da mangiare".
> È in questa chiave che andrebbe visto l'uso che ho fatto della frase.



Si intende? Perché questo impersonale generalizzante! Che intendi tu, magari, ma non che "si intende" che vuol dire "che chiunque intenderebbe".


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhmm..
"Questo ho da offrire"... 
Ancora niente?


----------



## Saoul

Ma in questo caso, va bene. E' un semplice verbo avere! Non dovere. Il gioco della sostituzione non funziona!


----------



## gabrigabri

Io cercavo semplicemente di dire che "avere da", secondo me, non significa "dovere". O almeno non sempre!

Ho da mangiare = Posseggo qualcosa da mangiare = non è che devo mangiare per forza 
Ho da fare = ho degli impegni = devo fare qualcosa


----------



## Saoul

E io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te gabrigabri, solo che poi, al solito nostro, sabrina ed io ci siamo lasciati un attimino trasportare...


----------



## Necsus

(DeMauro - avere) 15 CO seguito dalla prep. _da_ e infinito, dovere: _a. da lavorare_, _a. altro da fare_; con rif. a un tempo futuro: _ha da passare ancora un mese_; in alcuni usi senza la prep.: _avere gli esami_, doverli sostenere |

Ebbene sì, sono d'accordo, non è granché gradevole. Ma tant'è... 

Più nello specifico Serianni (XI,47a/b):
"_Dovere + infinito_ può assumere il valore di un vero e proprio futuro [...]. E' un valore che appare in tutta evidenza quando la perifrasi è adoperata per indicare un _«_futuro nel passato_»:_ «[...] un'amicizia che _doveva farsi_ sempre più fida e tenace» (= un'amicizia che si sarebbe fatta_)__._
In luogo di _dovere_ può adoperarsi in molti casi *avere + da* (meno comunemente _a_) *+ infinito*, che indica un'azione proiettata nel futuro.


----------



## sabrinita85

Grazie Necsus (e bentrovato! ) per i tuoi sempre interessanti contributi!


----------



## Necsus

Prego. E bentornata, Sabri...!


----------

